# Driving jobs on a 457 visa



## Bspeare (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello, I'm posting this on behalf of a Mongolian friend. 

I'm currently living in Mongolia, and a friend is interested in getting work in Australia.

He has been a driver in Mongolia for almost 30 years - driving mining trucks and tourist buses. He is now interested in finding work as a driver somewhere in Oz.

I've had a quick search, but can't seem to find any positing offered for truck drivers. Is it possible to gain employment as a driver on a 457 visa?

Any help or links are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Ben


----------



## shenntzaw (Aug 2, 2017)

you will probably need to search online for permits and driving requirements. australia is strict on getting accredited in these areas.


----------

